# amb / en



## Roi Marphille

Hola, 
Tinc un dubte...em fa una mica de vergonya preguntar-ho però no tinc clar si anem *en* cotxe/tren o *amb* cotxe/tren. 
Jo crec que és *en*...però la majoria de gent diu *amb*. 
Clar, un transport no és algú.

ho teniu clar?
merci i salutacions, 
 Roi


----------



## Mei

Hola Roi,

Jo dic "anem *en *cotxe", i em sembla que és l'opció correcte pel que dius, un transport no és algú. Sí que és veritat que molta gent diu *amb *i cada vegada que ho sento penso "aix!"

Salut!

Mei


----------



## nootka

Hola Roi,

és correcte dir anar *en* cotxe. Ja sçe que no çes just, però hi ha una prova ue funciona, sobretot per les preposicions EN i AMB: com ho dius en catellà, ir en coche o con coche?

A mi sempre em dóna bon resultat.

nootka


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola Mei, nootka (benvingut/da al Fòrum!  )

Gràcies per les vostres respostes...és fort no? la d'errors que s'arriben a dir en la nostra llengua? jo també utilitzo el "en" però em consta que moltíssima gent diu "amb"  . 
A veure què diu el nostre amic Samaruc del País Valencià...fan igual que nosaltres? 

salut


----------



## Laia

Roi, et pots creure que al bar de la universitat hi ha un cartell (on estan els preus del que tenen) on diu "cafè* en* llet" enlloc de "cafè *amb* llet"???
xD ...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Roi, et pots creure que al bar de la universitat hi ha un cartell (on estan els preus del que tenen) on diu "cafè* en* llet" enlloc de "cafè *amb* llet"???
> xD ...


 
A la facultat de filologia catalana?  (Espero que no)


----------



## Laia

Mei!!! al bar de lletres!! jajaja


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Mei!!! al bar de lletres!! jajaja


 CULLERES!!!! JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Anna Più

Hola!
He trobat una petita norma...
Amb els mitjans de locomoció o vehicles es fa servir la preposició amb, perquè s'agafen com a mitjans o instruments, en concurrència amb en o a. 

A molts països, gent de totes les edats va a la feina *amb* bicicleta.

Al jovent li agrada més moure's *amb *moto per Barcelona.

Diuen que s'estimen més viatjar *amb* tren que no pas amb avió. 

El que no sé és si la normativa permet més possibilitats... de nord em sonava que ambdues preposicions, en i amb, eren vàlides en aquest cas... 
Samaruc? 

Bon cap de setmana!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Roi, et pots creure que al bar de la universitat hi ha un cartell (on estan els preus del que tenen) on diu "cafè* en* llet" enlloc de "cafè *amb* llet"???
> xD ...


uuuuuffff...però bé, tècnicament el cafè està *dins* la llet perquè n'hi ha menys.. per tant, serien correctes les dues! no?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola!
> He trobat una petita norma...
> Amb els mitjans de locomoció o vehicles es fa servir la preposició amb, perquè s'agafen com a mitjans o instruments, en concurrència amb en o a.
> 
> A molts països, gent de totes les edats va a la feina *amb* bicicleta.
> 
> Al jovent li agrada més moure's *amb *moto per Barcelona.
> 
> Diuen que s'estimen més viatjar *amb* tren que no pas amb avió.
> 
> El que no sé és si la normativa permet més possibilitats... de nord em sonava que ambdues preposicions, en i amb, eren vàlides en aquest cas...
> Samaruc?
> 
> Bon cap de setmana!
> A+


wow!!! Anna Più!!!     
ja ens has _ben fotxut_!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola companyes i companys,

En la llengua col·loquial dels parlars valencians, les preposicions “amb” i “en” es fonen molt freqüentment en una de sola que, segons la zona i el dialecte, pren la forma de “en” o “an”. Amb el procés de normalització s'ha anat recuperant la distinció entre aquestes dues preposicions (que, això sí, en registres escrits i més formals sempre s'ha mantingut). Fins i tot m'atreviria a dir, encara que no n'estic segur, que és un fenomen bastant habitual en els dialectes de la variant occidental de la nostra llengua.

De fet, diria que també els dialectes orientals tenen certa tendència a confondre aquestes preposicions. Em sona bastant haver sentit parlants d'aquestes variants dir “amb” o “am” quan, teòricament, caldria haver dit “en”.  O fins i tot hi ha casos de "en" per "amb", tal com comenta Laia (que, tot siga dit, em sona molt valencià: "cafè en llet" per "cafè amb llet").

Tampoc no és massa estrany. Són preposicions febles que, en una pronunciació relaxada, sonen bastant semblants i el context sol ser prou per a comprendre'n el sentit.


Respecte a “amb cotxe” o “en cotxe”, tot i que crec que totes dues són correctes, jo m'incline, igual que l'Anna, més per dir-ho mitjançant la preposició “amb”. De fet crec haver llegit o sentit, no me'n recorde ara on, que era recomanable dir “amb” quan es feia referència al mitjà de transport. “Amb” es referiria a això, a l'instrument, al mitjà, mentre que “en” incidiria més en el fet d'anar dins del vehicle...

Per provar, he traduït amb l'Internostrum ( www.internostrum.com ) una frase del castellà d'aquest estil i ha optat per “amb” tant en versió central com en versió valenciana (aprofite, per si no ho sabeu, per dir-vos que l'Internostrum ja fa un temps que permet traduir donant preferència a una de les dues variants).

També he buscat “amb” al DIEC i al Trobat ( http://www.diccionarisvalencia.es , oficiosament, el de l'AVL) i, en tots dos casos, han posat exemples del tipus “anar amb cotxe o moto”.

Salut i bon cap de setmana.


----------



## Laia

Estava pensant... jo:

- vaig en metro
- vaig amb el metro

graciós, eh?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Estava pensant... jo:
> 
> - vaig en metro
> - vaig amb el metro
> 
> graciós, eh?


pots anara _amb_ metro _amb_ un metro


----------



## Xiscomx

En aquest niu ja hi he posat el meu ou.


----------

